# Jeep guys looking for a plow



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I bought a Fisher plow a few weeks ago for my Jeep, but I bought an F250 with a plow instead (worked out to be a wiser business decision for me at this time) and now the Fisher plow needs to go. This would be excellent on a Wrangler or Cherokee! I would rather have this plow getting put to good use rather than it sitting at my shop collecting dust.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90296


----------

